# Any basset hound owners on here (or any heavy shedding breeds)?



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

I've always read that basset's shed a LOT however there are two being boarded at my work right now who don't seem to be shedding much at all! They've been there for 4-5 days (were there before I started)... I play with them, pet them and I'm not seeing much hair on the ground or on me! 

Have you seen this before? I just thought it was kind of neat!

I guess this applies to any heavy shedding breeds...has your heavy shedder had a period of no shedding?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am not 100% sure about bassetts but a lot of breeds shed seasonally and lord you know it when they shed.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Liz said:


> I am not 100% sure about bassetts but a lot of breeds shed seasonally and lord you know it when they shed.


Just from random research here and there I've read that they shed quite a bit all year round and then 2 nice big sheds (someone, correct me if I'm wrong)!

But Liz, I'm now picturing the seasonal collie shedding and giving you a nice virtual hug LOL!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

There used to be a bassett in my building, and petting her she did shed a lot. But, Im sure diet has a lot to do with it and Im almost certain the owners didnt feed her a good quality food.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Kat said:


> There used to be a bassett in my building, and petting her she did shed a lot. But, Im sure diet has a lot to do with it and Im almost certain the owners didnt feed her a good quality food.


Two GSDs there are on Fromm and they still shed when you pet them but it's definitely less hair than I've seen come off of others so I'm really thinking diet too!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Raw fed dogs seem to shed less than any others. I am getting spoiled. We have very little shedding until they actually blow coat and even then they blow coat quickly and their new coat is lovely.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Diet definitely has a lot to do with it. I have one seasonal shedder and one year-round shedder. 

Buck (bluetick coonhound/year round shedder) sheds a steady amount but doesn't shed nearly as much as other single coated (kibble fed) breeds I have owned. I don't know if that has to do with age or not but I figure, at almost a year old, he should be up to his adult shedding pace.

Dude (smooth collie/seasonal shedder) was fed Pedigree for 7 years. We lived in southern California... He shed A TON! When I moved up to Washington I noticed a significant decrease in shedding but there was still a lot of hair. Then we switched him to raw and now, other than the seasonal coat blowing, there is almost no hair.

I firmly believe that location and diet have a LOT of influence on how much a dog sheds as I have seen it for myself.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Liz said:


> Raw fed dogs seem to shed less than any others. I am getting spoiled. We have very little shedding until they actually blow coat and even then they blow coat quickly and their new coat is lovely.


Is that why I'm swimming in less hair than I use to? 

The weather is confusing Bridget. We go through a few days of it being really cold. Bridget tries to grew a coat. Then a week of warmness. Bridget loses coat... cold again... regrows coat..warm, lose coat! I'm sure it is just as frustration to Bridget as it is to me.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Is Bridget intact? Girls blow coat after every heat cycle as well as seasonally. They make themselves and their owners a bit crazy. LOL The length of daylight seems to trigger a coat blow - longer day and the before winter the shorter days.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Deeks blows his coat twice a year and it is horrendous. In between coat blows he still sheds but its not nearly as bad. His day-to-day shedding is a lot better on raw than its was on kibble (even Acana).


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't know how Liz does it but I take Dude out back and pluck him when the undercoat starts showing through the guard hairs. I literally sit on the step and pluck him like you would the feathers of a chicken. Brushing doesn't do ANYTHING until the plucking is done.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

My friend, who owns an Akita, recently showed me a photo on his iPhone of his dog lying on her side next to one large trash bag filled to bursting with her fur after brushing... and he had only brushed HALF of her!

Yeah, the whole coat-blowing thing is something to behold...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Bishop's never really blown his coat.. I wonder if he will. He's almost two. 

Willow doesn't shed that much.. certainly not as bad as the Kibbles n Bits fed pit bull I used to live with. Tess barely sheds either.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Eh, our Basset growing up(who was fed pretty nasty foods) didn't shed all that bad. 
Hounds in general shed a decent amount.....but I've never heard anything about Basset being worse then the rest!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Blowing coat is loads of fun. For the roughs I comb out bathe and comb again. The smoothies I use a Zoom Groom, bathe, Zoom Groom again. It works great and takes a week off of shedding at least.


----------

